# volltextsuche in mysql



## vodn7v (23. Okt 2007)

hallo,
ich bastel mir grad eine suche fuer meine db. habe aber gewissen probleme mit den ergebnissen.

hier der code:


```
java.sql.ResultSet rs = statement.executeQuery("SELECT id FROM auktionen where match (name,beschreibung,kurzbeschreibung) against ('+"+att+"' in boolean mode)");
```

so siehts aus.

in name steht zb:"VW Golf 3" drin.

wenn ich nach "golf" suche wird die id gefunden, wenn ich aber nach "3" oder "vw" suche dann nicht.

kann mir das jemand erklären ??!??!

danke


----------



## ARadauer (23. Okt 2007)

> ("SELECT id FROM auktionen where match (name,beschreibung,kurzbeschreibung) against ('+"+att+"' in boolean mode)



against, mhn kenn ich gar nicht? ist das hinten regex? dann versuch mal 

("+att+"+' in boolean mode)

hab das plus verdreht


----------



## vodn7v (23. Okt 2007)

hm... habs umgedreht. funzt aber nicht. auch wenn ich es ganz weglass ist kein unterschied.

sehr merkwürdig. hast du noch ne idee ???
#

hier die anleitung dazu


thx


----------



## The_S (23. Okt 2007)

Wenn du sowieso nur überprüfen möchtest, ob eine Zelle ein bestimmtes Wort enthält, warum verwendest du dann nicht "LIKE"?


----------



## ARadauer (24. Okt 2007)

versuch das mal

"SELECT id FROM auktionen where name like '%"+att+"%' or beschreibung like '%"+att+"%' or kurzbeschreibung like '%"+att+"%'"


----------

